# Solve a Mystery.........



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I dont know if people heard about it, but awhile ago the FBI put out a press release asking for help deciphering a pair of notes.

The notes were found in the pocket of a guy found dead. The FBI claims that the notes are in some form of code they cant figure out.

The last time I checked it seems legitimate.

Anyone want to start a thread to give your sleuthing skills a workout?

http://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2011/march/cryptanalysis_032911/image/gallery

Some information on Ricky McCormack from Wikpedia. It is also known that he had mental illness and was on medication for several things. He also had a criminal record for statuatory rape in his past.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ricky_McCormick's_encrypted_notes


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Note 1 translated into an easier form:

ALPNTE GLSE-SE ERTE
VLSE MTSE-CTSE-WSE-FRTSE
PNRTRSE ONDRSEWLD NCBE
NWLDZLRCMSPNEWLDSTSMEXL
DULMT6TUNSE NCBEXC
(MUNSAISTENMUNARSE)
KLSE-LRSTE-TRSE-TRSE-MKSEN-MRSE
(SAE6NSE SE NMBSE)
NMNRCBRNSEPTE2PTEWSREBKNSE
26MLSE74SPRKSE29KENOSOLE173RTRSE
356LE CLGSEOUNUTKEDKRSE PSESHLE
651MTCSEHTLSENCUTCTRS NMRE
99.84.5 5UNEPLSENCRSEADLTSENSKSENBSE
NSREONSE PVTSEWLDNCBE (3XORL)
NMSENRSEIN2NTRLERCBRNSENTSRCRBNE
LSPNSENGSPSEMKSEKBSEPCBEAVXL’R
HMCRENMREFCBE 1/2MUNDPLSE
D-W-M14HIL XDRLX 

Note 2 translated into an easier form:

(MNDMKNEARSE-N-S-M-KNARE)
TFRHENPINSENPBSERCBBNSENPRSEINC
PRSENMRSE DPREHLDWLDNCBE(TFXLFTCXLNCBE)
AL-PRPPITXLYPPIYNCBE MGKSEWCDRCBRNSEPRSE
WLDRCBRNSE NTSSHENTXSE-CRSLE-CLTRSEWLDNCBE
ALWLDNCBETSMELRSERLSEURGLNEASNWLDNCBE
(NOPFSENLSRENCBE)NTEGDDMNSENCURERCBRNE
(TENETFRNE NCBRTSENCBEING)
(FLRSEPQSEONDE71NCBE)
(CDNSEPRSEONSDE74NCBE)
(BRTSEPRSEONREDE75NCBE)
(TFNQCMSPSOLEMRDELUSE TOTEWLDN1HLDNCBE)
(194WLD’SNCBE)(TRFXL)


----------

